# Honduran cigars?



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

What do you know about Honduran cigars? I'm trying to feel out what I like (or more appropriately, what I don't like) and I'm beginning to think that I don't have a taste for exclusively Nicaraguan fillers (so far, every one I've tried, which admittedly isn't necessarily a LOT, has had a bit too much bite for my liking). I think I may be leaning more toward the 2-3 country long filler blends but I'm wondering specifically about Honduran fillers. Anybody have any thoughts on flavor profiles or general characteristics?


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

> I'm beginning to think that I don't have a taste for exclusively Nicaraguan fillers


Ugh...I just realized that the Nica Libres that I like are Nicaraguan. So...I probably have no clue what I'm talking about...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I generally find that the Honduran tobaccos have a heavy, earthy taste to them. It is not a bad taste but is something I have to be in the mood for.

Of course take this with a grain of salt since I almost exclusively smoke Cuban or Nicaraguan tobacco.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Honduran cigars are probably as a whole my favorite. If I know nothing about a certain cigar, and told it was a honduran, odds are that it will be a well made cigar, and pleasant for my tastes. 
I also like when peruvian tobacco is in a cigar mix. 

J


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

When I think Honduran I think of Rocky Patel. But quite often you are not getting a Honduran Puro so you will have blends of flavor not exclusive to Honduras.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Also, you might want to try the montecristo flor fina series. The only monte to be made in Honduras. A great smoke

J


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I have had it in mind to try more in the RP line. I haven't had much and I hear the vintage 1990 is particularly good. As for the Montecristo flor fina...well...that sounds wonderful. Thanks for the suggestions. I'll just have to check some out and see what I think.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Your mention of Peruvian tobacco in cigars reminded me of a Puro sold in Lima Peru. No band, no cello. Red hued. Rosado.Full bodied for sure. Five or six inches in length by about a 48 ring guage The name was Cinco Y Medio. Translates as *Five and a Half* Perhaps was inspired by the name of the "red light district."
Quite nice cigars, wondering if anyone might know of them. Anyone?
Maybe a BOTL or SOTL in Peru can advise on availability now.
Apologies for omitted information in original post.
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Hoyo De Monterrey and their other brand Excalibur are good, solid cigars. Can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I love Honduran cigars. The Punch Gran Puro, an Honduran puro as the name implies, is probably the best Honduran cigar I have ever smoked. Try one and I can almost guarantee you will love it.

As mentioned by Dave, the HdM is excellent as well. It would be hard to go wrong with any thing produced by HATSA. I only hope that with the passing of Frank Llaneza this past spring that the quality will remain top notch.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

1029henry said:


> Hoyo De Monterrey and their other brand Excalibur are good, solid cigars. Can't go wrong with them.


I have been meaning to try and Excalibur and finally picked one up this past weekend. I'll hopefully have the opportunity to fire it up here soon and check it out. Depending on how it goes, I may be checking out more in the HDM line...I've heard very good things about them...



Kevin Keith said:


> I love Honduran cigars. The Punch Gran Puro, an Honduran puro as the name implies, is probably the best Honduran cigar I have ever smoked. Try one and I can almost guarantee you will love it.
> 
> As mentioned by Dave, the HdM is excellent as well. It would be hard to go wrong with any thing produced by HATSA. I only hope that with the passing of Frank Llaneza this past spring that the quality will remain top notch.


My only experience with Punch was not good. But I know it wasn't with the Gran Puro so I'll have to give that a shot. Thanks for the recommendation...and glad to hear yet another affirmation of HdM...


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

As of late, I've mostly been smoking Nicaraguan cigars.(padron, hoya de nicaragua, etc.) However, I'm not sure if it's a honduran puro, but the Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte is a pretty good cigar. especially considering the price.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe the Punch Rothschild EMS is a Honduran cigar and it goes right along with that very earthy profile mentioned above. For the money it is the best 2/3 of a cigar I have found. The last 1/3 can become really bitter and I have two that I have aged for six months to see if that goes away.

Reminds me that I need to smoke those up over the next few weeks. I love science experiments.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

When I think Honduran I think Camacho. The Camacho Coyolar Puro is one of my favorite.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

thefenderbender said:


> When I think Honduran I think Camacho. The Camacho Coyolar Puro is one of my favorite.


I've never had a Comacho but everyone keeps talking about them. I'm going to have to make a point to pick one up one of these days. Perhaps I'll just start with the Coyolar Puro then...


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

Most of the Camacho line is made with all Honduran tobaccos except for thoses with Connecticut wrappers. I enjoy many of them.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I will second the Camacho line when it comes to Honduran cigars. I really enjoy the Diploma.


----------



## APLewis (Sep 20, 2013)

My personal favorite Honduran is Punch. I like the Rothchild Maduro. Every box I've ever gotten is consistent- I'd say it's full-bodied, but on the low end. Nice peppery taste here and there.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Holy resurrected thread Batman! 

But since we're here, & it's been bumped... The CLE stuff is pretty good, & in fact, I the the new _Erioa_ by CLE is a fantastic smoke. :nod:


----------



## ebbo (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah this cigar wasn't around when this thread started but I really like Humo Jaguar.


----------



## YYCstogie (Mar 21, 2013)

I have very limited experience with Honduran cigars, but a friend of mine is going there on a cruise in the next couple of weeks. I am looking for advice on 2 points:
1. What cigat would you recommend. My current "go to" cigar is a Warlock Robusto, so something similiar. 
2. Any advice on cigar merchants near the port of call. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## YYCstogie (Mar 21, 2013)

I have very little experience with Honduran cigars, but I have a friend, who is going to be stopping there on a cruise and she has agreed to pick some up for me. Any advice on the following would be appreciated. 
1. Cigar recommendations. My current "go to" stick is a Warlock Robusto, so something with similiar characteristics. I prefer a smooth smoke without a lot of bite. 

2. Recommendations on cigar sellers near the port of call with a good selection and good prices. 

Thanks.


----------



## YYCstogie (Mar 21, 2013)

*Honduran Advice*

I have very little experience with Honduran cigars, but I have a friend, who is going to be stopping there on a cruise and she has agreed to pick some up for me. Any advice on the following would be appreciated. 
1. Cigar recommendations. My current "go to" stick is a Warlock Robusto, so something with similiar characteristics. I prefer a smooth smoke without a lot of bite.

2. Recommendations on cigar sellers near the port of call with a good selection and good prices.

Thanks.


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Honduran Advice*

Smooth without a lot of bite? powerful, too? Hoyo De Monterrey and Punch Rare Corojo, Camacho Ecuador... HDM and Punch are, I believe, made in Villazon. Danli is another factory town.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Honduran Advice*



usafvet509 said:


> Smooth without a lot of bite? powerful, too? Hoyo De Monterrey and Punch Rare Corojo, Camacho Ecuador... HDM and Punch are, I believe, made in Villazon. Danli is another factory town.


I went ahead and merged these two threads, since one was resurrected and the other fairly recent. Enjoy!


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

+1 fot the Punch Gran Puro. Good smoke. Also, you gotta appreciate the HDM lines. Good and priced more than fair.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hondo cigars I really like are the El Rey Del Mundo and La Gloria Cubana. I have no problems with the Punch and Hoyo lines either....


----------



## Will46r (Oct 23, 2014)

Not sure the name of the town or the brands, but when I was in Hondo there was a shop near the base where you could get like 50 cigars for $10-15. Didn't know much about cigars then except they were nice and went well with cold beer at the Lizard Lounge


----------



## brownpeter335 (May 9, 2014)

Honduras is well known for it’s full-bodied blends similar to Alec Bradley Prensado. It is boasting bold and have a flavorful tobacco. I like it.


----------

